# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Philippines đa dạng hóa các loại hình du lịch dịch vụ

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Quốc đảo Philippines bao gồm 7.107 hòn đảo, do vậy ngành Du lịch Philippines tập trung phát triển các loại hình du lịch biển đảo, trong đó có nhiều hình thức kinh doanh rất độc đáo. Ví dụ, để làm hài lòng du khách, ngành Du lịch Philippines đã có sáng kiến lấy tên du khách đặt tên cho đảo. 


Ngoài loại hình du lịch biển và du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, Philippines có đội ngũ y bác sĩ có tay nghề cao, chi phí thấp và nói tiếng Anh thông thạo nên Philippines đã tổ chức khai thác loại hình du lịch chữa bệnh. Từ đầu năm 2006, Du lịch Philippines kết hợp với ngành Y tế đã tổ chức quảng bá chiến dịch Philippines - điểm đến của du lịch chữa bệnh, đối tượng hướng tới là du khách châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Dịch vụ chủ yếu là nha khoa, phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ, tắm bùn... phục vụ du khách.

Philippines quả thực là một thiên đường của những người thích mua sắm với các sản phẩm thủ công phong phú làm từ vỏ sò, vỏ ốc, tranh khắc gỗ, rổ đan bằng tay, vật dụng bằng đồng, các nhạc cụ, mặt hàng thêu... Đặc biệt, Philippines có đại siêu thị Mall of Asia lớn thứ 2 châu Á và thứ 3 thế giới với diện tích mặt bằng rộng trên 10ha. Theo ước tính, mỗi ngày có khoảng 300.000 lượt khách, vào những dịp lễ, Tết có đến cả triệu lượt khách đến mua sắm tại đây.

Ngoài các đường bay quốc tế nối Philippines với các trung tâm du lịch trên thế giới, để tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho khách du lịch, các hãng hàng không tư nhân Philippines như Philippines Airlines, Cebu Airlines đã thực hiện nhiều chuyến bay hàng ngày từ thủ đô Manila đến hầu khắp các đảo trên toàn bộ đất nước. Đặc biệt, có những khu nghỉ dưỡng biển đã mở những đường bay riêng chuyên phục vụ khách du lịch như khu nghỉ dưỡng biển El Nido tại quần đảo Palawan hàng ngày có 2 chuyến bay chỉ dành riêng cho khách du lịch đến El Nido. Nối giữa các đảo với nhau là thuyền gắn máy trông khá độc đáo. Phương tiện di chuyển phổ biến trên bộ tại Manila và các thành phố lớn khác ở Philippines là xe jeepney. Đây là phiên bản từ các loại xe của quân đội trong chiến tranh thế giới lần thứ 2 còn sót lại.

Hoạt động về đêm tại thủ đô Manila khá phong phú và đa dạng, đêm trên vịnh Bay Walk ở Manila, khách có thể thong thả nhâm nhi cà phê, đi dạo trên xe ngựa, hay dạo bước dọc đại lộ.
Người Philippines - gọi vui là Pinoy được ví như người Malaysia trong gia đình, người Tây Ban Nha trong tình yêu, người Trung Quốc trong kinh doanh và người Mỹ trong tham vọng. Chính sự hòa trộn giữa sự nồng nàn của người Malaysia, nét quyến rũ của người Tây Ban Nha và sở thích của người Mỹ đã tạo nên tính cách riêng của người Philippines - rất thân thiện, cởi mở và hiếu khách. Chính nét đặc trưng này đã là một nhân tố lôi cuốn du khách từ khắp nơi trên thế giới đến với Philippines.

----------

